# Help identifying Craftsman Steerable Trac snowblower



## JVH (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello all, this Craftsman Steerable Trac 8/26 snowblower is a hand me down from my dad, who was the second owner of it. He wasn't clear on the age of it, I think it is a mid 90's model and wanted to ask some of the folks around here. I just used it to clear 2+ feet of snow from out here on Long Island about a week ago.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum JVH


I don't know but others will be along soon.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

In that last pic, look below it on the back panel, there should be another sticker with the model number, from there we able to shower you with everything your brain can handle.


----------



## Blackfin (Jan 25, 2016)

Perhaps a model 247.885680, ca. 1995 or so.

Nice rig.


----------



## JVH (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi db9938, I looked at the lower rear of the machine and there is a blank white space where a sticker must have been. Thanks.


----------



## JVH (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Blackfin, I believe that must be it. After deciphering the Tecumseh D.O.M. codes (if I'm doing it right ), it would be September 1994, at least the engine. So 94-95 sounds right. Thanks!


----------

